#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  15 Commandments of leadership/personal developments

## saloni

Please find the presentation on 15 COMMANDMENTS OF LEADERSHIP/PERSONAL DEVELPOMENTS attached!





  Similar Threads: Steward D. Friedman - Total Leadership: Be a Better Leader Introduction to Leadership and Management for Developers PG programme in executive for visionary leadership in manufacturing at IIM-Kolkata Application and developments of FACTS pdf/ppt download Leadership PPT - Motivational

----------


## sciengprof

I found your attachment on "15 Commandments of leadership/personal developments" quite useful.It also teaches about how to win friends and influence people.Thank you very much for your useful attachment.

----------


## sikander

Nice job done . I really liked the past page . Walk like a leader......Thanks

----------

